# Post your beep test score



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 8, 2010)

PLEASE ONLY POST YOUR *20M* RESULT!!!! I don't want any "length of basketball court or anything. Kay? If you don't know what the beep test it, youtube it.

My personal best is 14.2 which I must say, am proud of myself for 
The average is 8.1 and people have managed to get up to 19.1 o.0. 

Results nao plox!


----------



## Parity (Feb 8, 2010)

Can you tell me what it is?

Or link me to it?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 8, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test

Because Tim's reply seems to have disappeared?!?!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 8, 2010)

I average like 7.
I fail.

EDIT: Btw, I think it's actually "BLEEP" test.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm, maybe in Aussie but it's surely "beep" in NZ.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 8, 2010)

In Australia I know it as the "beep test", I havn't heard "BLEEP". I've done the test before a while back but I can't remember my results. Even if I did remember the results they would be inaccurate because I did it a couple of years back.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.topendsports.com/testing/tests/20mshuttle.htm
Sigh... ninja'd by thee posts.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Noooooo not the beep test! I fail. I can only go like 7.4. But it's in basketball courts. Not sure how many metres that is.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope, beep test in the 3 schools I've done it at. My pb was 11.2, though I'm normally about 10.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I got to about 16, but that was back when I was fit.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 8, 2010)

I have tried it once and I think I got 16 or something like that... one of my friends got 23... it was crazy!! xD


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> I have tried it once and I think I got 16 or something like that... one of my friends got 23... it was crazy!! xD



Are you sure that was on 20 metres? 

And for people not sure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weEe4V0Ot2Y


----------



## pappas (Feb 8, 2010)

We have to do lots of beep tests for rowing. 14.9 is my pb. I got 16.1 last year but apparently it was a bit short.


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

wat, you got 14.9? I barely get over 10 lol.


----------



## pappas (Feb 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried it once and I think I got 16 or something like that... one of my friends got 23... it was crazy!! xD
> ...



Kid at my school got roughly 18.xy and he's only 14. It's not unheard of to get a score that good.


----------



## pappas (Feb 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wat, you got 14.9? I barely get over 10 lol.



Sorry for double post. We do like 5 a semester for rowing. Utri and Julius get like 16's all the time. btw julius got 14 mins for the tan. As if you cant get over 10, your good at running.


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol I haven't done it since Mr Cook's pe class 2 years ago, so I could probably do much better lol. It's cos mr schotner never made us do anything.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



His name wouldn't be Luke would it? I did used to go to your school. I remember when Luke did the bridge run, and beat the year 6 record when he was in year 4 or 5. Or Zane, or Henry. I can remember all these great runners I remember Henry getting 16's, but he was 11, and in the year above. I remember when we had to do the beep test every 4 or 5 weeks. I used to be fit 

Edit: I know their last names, but I decided not to use them just in case.


----------



## pappas (Feb 8, 2010)

It's not Luke M, he's not that fast. The guy who got 18 came in yr 7 after you left. He's pretty fast.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> It's not Luke M, he's not that fast. The guy who got 18 came in yr 7 after you left. He's pretty fast.



Yeah, he was just long distance when he went to junior school. He sucked at short distance. And chances are, I'll know him anyway, I know lots of people who started at school the year I left.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried it once and I think I got 16 or something like that... one of my friends got 23... it was crazy!! xD
> ...



yeah 20 meters... my friend who got 23 was less than a second to qualify for the Youth Olympics in 400meter, I guess that's good enough reason for his very nice score =)


----------



## LNZ (Feb 8, 2010)

I do remember doing a beep test while in Year 9 (1984) at high school but given the fitness level I had then, I'd easily fail. Score is completely forgtten now.

There was an Australia wide fitness level test done for the CSIRO in 1984. It was to see how fit Australian kids were when compared to the rest of the world. Even then, the results were ugly.

Now in 2010, if they did the same thing again, they would make the 1984 results look really amazing and good. Australians are now the fattest and least fit people in the whole world now, even beating the US.


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2010)

Who memorises their beep test scores?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Who memorises their beep test scores?



People who did it last week.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 8, 2010)

In 8th grade, I remember doing 130 pacers, which was the highest that my teacher has ever seen. She worked there for a while. I guess that equals out to around 13? Maybe not, not really sure how it works.

If I tried this now, I would annihilate my score.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im terrible at running, my best (of 3) was 6.3 :-[ (Did that 2 years ago)

Oh and someone else at my school got like 1.8


----------

